# Bait pile for coyote



## kayak1979

I would like to try setting up over a bait pile at night for Coyote. Has anyone had any success hunting this way. What bait do you use? I would like to try this instead of trying to call them.


----------



## supercanoe

That is my preferred method of hunting. It takes a lot of time and patience though. They often don't start hitting a bait set for awhile, and when they do hit the set it could be at any hour of the night. I've had a camera on a bait set for for the last 4 weeks. I've had up to 80 pictures in one night and have also gone several nights in a row with no pictures. Most nights they show up at some point. Cold and snow cover greatly increases bait set activity. The coyotes will smell a rat in the set up instantly. They do things that they normally don't do when hungry, but they are still very cautious. I wait until the bait is being hit on a regular basis and then hunt only when their is snow cover and enough moon light to see well.


----------



## kayak1979

That's what I want to do, get them in on a regular basis. I already have a trail cam set in this area. Do you tie the bait down with wire etc? What bait do you use, old table scraps from ham bones etc? Do you think fish scraps will work too? I really want to start killing coyotes!


----------



## supercanoe

I wire down the big pieces and spread small loose pieces. I have used many types of meat, mainly butcher trimmings. I have tried fish, it didn't work as well as red meat.


----------



## Bulldawg

Get a bunch of scrap meat and put it in a bucket , put a small round pipe in the middle of it . Then fill with water and let it freeze outside . I call it a baitsicle . Then tie wire around the pipe to prevent drag offs .


----------



## Tiny Tim 60

I have a Brother-in-law that got a permit for road kill Deer and he wires them down to re-bar he has driven into the ground so they wont drag the bait off. Only shoots them at night when there is snow cover. Last couple weeks he has looked out around 9am and seen them feeding in the mornings.


----------



## supercanoe

I make baitsicles sometimes too. They work pretty well. I have hunted over road kill also. My best year ever was when a road kill deer died 100 yards from my house. I shot coyotes over that carcass at all hours of day, including several in broad daylight.


----------



## C J Hughes

Road kill deer staked and wired to the ground in site of my sunroom windows 70 yards out with a wireless motion detector set up and a 17 HMR savage at ready . Makes a long winter not seem to bad they come all times of day and night . They will be coming in pairs now they are mated up .


----------



## kayak1979

All really good ideas. I like the baitsicle idea for cold weather! I will try the rebar or wire once cold weather isn't here. I'm going to put out a trail camera as well to try to see if they start to pattern and then hunt them. I'm setting up in an old chicken coop with a small sliding window and I can sit in there with the propane heater and wait. You're right about passing the time for a long winter. I saw a coyote run across the field where I live 2 years ago and also heard them leaving my stand one night this winter. I hope to see some on camera once I get it all set up. I'll post pictures if I get some on the trail cam.


----------



## supercanoe

The only problem with the motion detector is that it is really cutting into my sleep. It goes off all night long between coyotes, fox, cats, skunks, opposum, and *****. My wife is starting to hate me for it.


----------



## supercanoe

I shot a coyote at 1:30 last night. That is the second coyote that I've killed in the past week off my bait set. The snow, ice , and cold are really pushing them to hit the bait. 50 grain vmax dropped him dead in his tracks.


----------



## C J Hughes

snowed here about 2 inches with the full moon it is really neat shooting them at night . Yea supercanoe I have moved out to the couch on nights that I hunt same reason she just doesn't get as fired up as I do when the motion detector goes off .


----------



## ski

A big bag of cheap dog food does the trick


----------



## kayak1979

ski said:


> A big bag of cheap dog food does the trick


I'm going to pick some up tomorrow. Finding scrap meat/road kill is too difficult for me.


----------

